# My custom arsenal of clousers!



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

The clouser in the picture I tied them,My favorite is the chrome clouser 3rd one over! These flies work for bass to reds I know from experimenting! This might be Bob Clousers pattern but I like it because it is the easiest to tye for me! Do you like them?
Josh


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice flies Josh. If you have the clouser mastered, you should try the half and half. Also simple to tie. Tight lines.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The crome one should be a killer for lady fish and spanish makerell. 

One thing it looks like on a couple that you put the lighter color on top. When I tie them I put the light color on as the bottom or belly color with darker on top, but who knows you may be on to something.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I noticed that also, but then I have tied the weed guards on the wrong side of the hooks.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice, you will learn new patterns fast if you keep it up.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are some I made today while watching the games.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

davidb said:


> The crome one should be a killer for lady fish and spanish makerell.
> 
> One thing it looks like on a couple that you put the lighter color on top. When I tie them I put the light color on as the bottom or belly color with darker on top, but who knows you may be on to something.


david, keep the light colors on the top.. with the lead eyes on the top of the hook shank the fly will ride hook point up. all bait fish have ligher bellies and darker backs. dont forget that the position of your weight on the fly is the greatest factor on how ur fly will act in the water.


----------

